# Just bought a new tank



## dprUsh83 (Oct 5, 2006)

So, I just got on craigslist and found a great deal on a 40 gallon hexagon tank and I am wanting to go saltwater. It came with a bio-wheel HOB filter (which I have read is not ideal for saltwater). So far I don't have anything, I'd like to get sand for my substrate, but am up for whatever will work best. Right now the tank is empty and I am waiting for more research. A lot of times people don't want to suggest items for reasons of differential opinions, but what is needed? I will buy whatever I need, but I don't know what products I will need from here. I am wanting to keep whatever is compatible with clownfish.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

dprUsh83 said:


> I will buy whatever I need, but I don't know what products I will need from here.


Buy a tank more suited for a beginner in saltwater before you start killing animals! 50G or Larger and NOT a Hex. If you, as a beginner, attempt this in the tank you bought you will fail and destroy life.


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

I'll try to help you. First of all Reefneck has good intentions he just comes off a little strong. As for your tank though he might be correct. You might beable to do it but it is much easier with a larger tank. Really well designed tanks for saltwater have built in overflows also. With these tanks you can actually increase your water volume with a sump tank underneath for more filtration and you can also hid heaters and other neccessities out of veiw of your main tank.
I think you have started out right by doing research on SW first. One main thing with SW tanks is being patient. It tanks time especially if you are going to do a reef tank with liverock and corals. Lighting is also a much bigger factor in SW than in fresh water I believe. What makes Hex tanks harder is that they are normally taller that a comparable rectangle tank. The height makes lighting them correctly more difficult. 
You should be ok. Do your research, take your time and form the right habbits in maintenance and everything should fall into place.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Not good advice to give to a Beginner vvolfe1! I would say a seasoned Marine Aquarist could make it work but not a beginner with a hex AND being undersized. There is alot more to it than just lighting. What about no swimming room for any of the animals kept in a tank that size & shape?

Then again, Just ignore me. I know nothing and as was titled another thread of mine....."It's Your Money!"


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I never liked hexagon tanks. Maybe you should have gotten a hex-front instead. More room for livestock to swim around. Just my opinion.


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

I think a Hex could be done by a beginer if they understand the limitations of their tank. They must understand that the min gal req for the fish is also based on the standard length and width of the tank along with the total volume. So if someone deviates from the standard they need to take into account the shorter area for the fish to swim in is all. Probably would not be able to put as many fish in it as well. I do agree that a standard tank would be a better option.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Beginners do not generally check levels daily as is required in small tanks. We go back to the reasons I stated a beginner should not start off smaller than 50G. Death, Frustration, Loss, Wasted time, Wasted money and then telling people how hard it is to do a saltwater tank because they failed.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

Let's get back on-topic. We have stated that 40g hex is not the best, now let him decide.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Jojo said:


> Let's get back on-topic. We have stated that 40g hex is not the best, now let him decide.


I believe the topic IS about starting a SW tank in a 40G hex. Or did I miss something?


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

I mean let's get back to helping him, instead of dwelling on the tank.


----------



## dprUsh83 (Oct 5, 2006)

If it's a hazard to the fish, done deal...I'm going freshwater. The post comes off as though I'm trying to "get around" this fact and cause harm, just so everybody is clear that is NOT the case. Sorry if my request rubbed you the wrong way, Reefneck. What are thoughts on the issue, if it's not a good decision then it's no biggy!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Jojo said:


> I mean let's get back to helping him, instead of dwelling on the tank.



I WAS hekping! Helping avaoid disaster. Don't see one of your posts that is ON topic! Only telling me what to do.

My feelings have been stated, Nuff said!


----------



## jasno999 (Oct 16, 2006)

It may not be ideal fora beginner but can be done. HE just has to do his homework and stay on top of things. Plus a 40 gallon is not huge but is better than say a 20 gallon hex (if they make those).

If that is the tank that was purchases all you can do is provide the facts and yoru opinions and let the tank owner make a final desision based on that. 

My question is this: What do you want to do with th the tank? Meaning what kind of setup are you goign for? Jsut fish, Fish with Live rock, Reef, a combination? Setup helps decide on the required hardware.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

how much did you get the tank for?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

The biggest issue here for a hex tank is the lack of surface area. In saltwater, there is much less D.O. in the water. Thus the fish need to be in max D.O. pretty much the whole time. The lack of surface area makes max D.O. harder to accomplish. Combine it with a smaller tank and you get a recipe for mistakes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi i think maby you can turn this one freshwater. Then if you want to buy another one in the future you can get a long, shallow one. Or if you are dead set on your hax then do your homework. Buy all the proper equipment etc and you shoud be able to make it work. Also as reefneck stated regular water testing is in order.
Thanks
Sean


----------



## jasno999 (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes surface water agitation is a must.


----------

